

Ask HN: How can you transfer shares bought in a private placement? - Ennis

In Canada, is it possible to buy shares of a Pre-IPO company and re-sell or transfer those shares to somebody else? Does anyone know?<p>Are there any clauses that companies generally add to prevent resale prior to IPO?
======
alttab
I'm not well versed on the features options generally have, you will have to
consult your attorney or your contract.

As far as transferring these shares, you can check out
<http://www.secondmarket.com/> which is a ... you guess it, secondary market
for these types of trades.

